# Rose Bowl Ride



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

So I went to my first Rose Bowl ride tonight. Boy, am I slow. I could barely keep up with those guys! This actually was also my first group ride of any kind, as I usually just ride with my friends or by myself. I figured it was about time to see what it's like, since I'm using the summer to train for some more serious riding. I don't know if any of you guys were there, but there were some very friendly people giving me pointers and pushing me back into slipstreams. I then had to ride back home. Arbor is really fun


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*How many laps*

were you able to complete with the pack?? Group rides don't get any faster than the Rose Bowl. Lots of Cat 1,2's show up, and Tuesday night is the fastest night. They go a tad bit slower on Thursday nights.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I tried to keep up with the group but could only do it for a lap or so and then I would get dropped off the back. I always got dropped at the point where you make the turn and the downhill starts. Someone was telling me that I need to shift sooner, I figure this is so I can keep my speed up as the rest of the group ahead has already started to accelerate. I'll be back there again this Thu to try again  I'm wondering if I should drive there this time so I have more energy when I start...but then again I do need the mileage!


----------



## TryingNotToGetDropped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Speeds*



pavedroad said:


> I tried to keep up with the group but could only do it for a lap or so and then I would get dropped off the back. I always got dropped at the point where you make the turn and the downhill starts. Someone was telling me that I need to shift sooner, I figure this is so I can keep my speed up as the rest of the group ahead has already started to accelerate. I'll be back there again this Thu to try again  I'm wondering if I should drive there this time so I have more energy when I start...but then again I do need the mileage!


What were the actual speeds of the ride? How did it change from lap-to-lap?


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Fast*

Incline side goes 24-25mph, backstretch goes 34-37mph. Last year, I could rest on the backstretch, and worked on the incline. This year there has been no resting. The hammer is dropped, and there is no rest for the weary. They tell me it slows down a bit after 4 or 5 laps, but way before then, I am dropped trying to pick my lungs up off the asphalt...


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

*red bull*

Look for me in one of the many red Merrill Lynch jerseys. Maybe the best thing you could do if you're ready to get serious with your riding is to join a club. Can't get fast unless you train fast...and riding with some buddies at the bowl is a good way to start. I would suggest driving and warming up doing some power climbs up one of the many hills surrounding the bowl. It's the best way to fire up your lactate threshold...you'll be able to hang longer during the ride instead of worrying about getting your recovery. And I'm sure you've been told this before but TRY and stay near the front to the middle of the pack. It's like a vortex in there. If you're consistently off the back, you'll consistently get dropped....especially if you're new. I suspect you'll do much better tomorrow as it is USUALLY slower. It took me a whole summer till I could complete the famous "10". This is my 3rd season doing the bowl ride. Have you done the Montrose ride yet?


----------



## TryingNotToGetDropped (Jan 2, 2003)

How many laps are there? How does the whole thing generally work? I have heard about the "races at the Rose Bowl," but have never actually talked to someone who has done them.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*10 laps*

Tues, Thurs, the ride gets started around 5:50pm. It starts on the south west side of the Rose Bowl. I have never done the Tues ride, always the Thurs ride. The first lap tends to be the warm up lap. After the first lap the speed picks up, and it is full on. Depending on the ride leaders, sometime there is not a full warm up lap. Riding northbound up the incline, at the right turn, sometimes the pace picks up quickly, and if your not ready for the acceleration, you will loose contact with the peloton. If you don't connect before the next right turn you won't be able to bridge the gap on the descent, unless your an animal.

Riders are being spit out all the time, and rejoining at various points along the park. Once you have blown up, it is really hard to rejoin. I should say, that I have a hard time rejoining.
I am a big guy at 245lbs, and I call the incline "the Road to Peridition" The incline is not steep, it is just long, and at 24-25mph, it does not take log to take a toll on you.

I used to try and spin up the incline in 53/19,21. I would explode before the turn. I have had better success with 53/14,15. The ride is lots of fun, be ready to bring on the heat.

ps....Due you know anything about the El Dorado park ride in Long Beach


----------



## TryingNotToGetDropped (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about the El Dorado park Ride in LB.

The Rose Bowl sounds wild! How many laps before the race is over? Are there multiple races, or just the one?

If you had more success in the 53/14 going up hill, you must be a very powerful rider my friend. That is a BIG gear to crank on -- major power and strenght!

Since I am only 165, it would be interesting to see how different my gearing would be.

Do you recommend do the races? How often do people wipe out and get hurt?


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*It's not a hill, just a good incline*

10 Laps around, it is not a race, but more of a training ride. When I tried to spin up the incline, I would blow up when my cadence reached 130 rpm. 165lbs, make you the perfect size for this ride. You can take the incline, and tuck and draft on the downhill side.

There are crashes, and sometimes they are wicked. The last two crashes that I have heard about, someone has crossed over the double yellow line to pass, and then caused a crashing trying to get back into the peloton when the gaps close up. Some of the crashes have really been caused by bonehead moves. Most everyone to too old to be falling at 25-35mph.

You will have a lot of fun, you will see riders from 15 to 65. Some of the strongest riders out there are in their late 50's. I always inspired, when I see rider much older than I am Laying down the law.....


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Once in a while, our club will actually use the bowl ride as a prep race. Mainly keeping our leadout tactics as sharp as possible before an upcoming event. You'll notice more team tactics on Tuesdays because the higher speeds simulate more of a race. That is why Thursdays are notoriously slower because of the fewer faster riders recovering for the weekend races. I consistently do both days of the week and can vouch for Thursday's pace being slower, but not necessarily easier! Use the downside to recover for the effort up the frontside. And don't be afraid to stay in the front half of the pack...it'll make a world of difference. Good luck and "hang" in there!----redrider


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I tried out the Thu ride later that week, and boy, I wish I had taken a rest day on Wed! Anyway, I did a lot better on Thu, and I was able to keep up with the group more easily, although I was still riding in the back of the group so if I didn't pay attention to a sudden acceleration I would get dropped. I was rather pleased with being able to keep up if I payed attention and stayed close to the group  Now if I can do this with the Tue folks that would be just great. Eventually  However, I'm starting school in Berkeley so I won't have many days of Rose Bowl rides left. I actually haven't gone back at all, since I've had to go north to look for housing. I'm still up here for a few more days, and wow, my 11-23 in the back just won't cut it with all these hills. I'm thinking of going to a 12-26 SRAM or a 12-27 Ultegra. Anyone have suggestions? I'm going to ask in the norcal forum too.


----------

